# ESI Chunky or ESI Racer's Edge MTB Grip?



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I have small hands, is the chunky grip to thick? It supposedly provides higher comfort than the Edge grip. I want to put them on my SC Tallboy (XO shifters + formula r1 brakes)
Could you please comment?


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

There is only a 2mm difference in diameter, I don't think it will mater which one you get.

I can't tell a difference in comfort between the two, personally.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

If you ride with gloves, the Chunky may feel too thick.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've tried both. The Chunky is far more comfortable.


----------



## auntesther (Dec 2, 2004)

I have small hands and have both grips on different bikes. I prefer the Racers Edge


----------



## Wilkenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

the chunkies fit with XO shifters like they were made fo each other. I would think the racers would feel awkward.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Wilkenstein said:


> the chunkies fit with XO shifters like they were made fo each other. I would think the racers would feel awkward.


I was wondering of such--- any pictures????


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

OuterNational said:


> I was wondering of such--- any pictures????


https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_L19qEG74WiY/TOWcMO3nEpI/AAAAAAAAARQ/IUJtjL2FnvU/s1600/18112010253.jpg


----------



## Fiendbear (May 8, 2009)

sfer1 said:


> I've tried both. The Chunky is far more comfortable.


+1 on that. I've used both extensively and the Chunky is WAY more comfortable. The Racers Edge is harsh in comparison.


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

I have ridden both and it is a trade-off, particularly for smaller hands...more cush is cushier (whoa!), but the larger diameter can be more fatiguing. 

Of course the latter is also effected quite a bit by your brakes...if you need to use lots of force gripping your levers, with multiple fingers, hands get sore. After switching to a weaker brake, my hand got sore much more easily, and I switched to chunkies from racers edges--didn't really help, but they do feel cushier.


----------



## cursor718 (May 4, 2011)

i didn't realize there was a chunky. 
i did just get the racers edge and am happy so far (which has been 1 day  )


----------



## floxy (May 17, 2008)

I've tried both as well and the chunky is much better, especially with big hands


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

go with the chunky, after about 3 months it will be the size of a racers edge anyways


----------



## hurtknee (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the chunkys with thin gloves the best.


----------



## wolf-otm (Nov 10, 2010)

I had Racer's Edge grips and thought they were fine. After a pretty rough crash a few weeks ago I switched to the Chunky and I must say that after a few rides I notice my hands are a bit sore/numb. I never felt that with the Racer's Edge. My hands are not that big, I wear size large gloves but I can make do with medium gloves as well. I will give the Chunkys a couple more rides but I'm thinking of going back to the Racer's Edge.


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

yup chunky's are to thick for me.they actually hurt my hands

racers edge are perfect nad best grip ive owned


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Tried the chunkys for a few rides, feels nice on flat rides where holding gently is fine, start going down stuff and holding on harder and your basically holding the bars which feels nasty.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I really liked the chunky's but have now switched to the Titec pork rinds which I find are more comfortable. Was initially worried about durability but they have help up fine and are showing almost no signs of wear with a good 1000km on them.

If you use gloves with padding in the palm then I think these silicon / foam type grips would feel too big. Seeing as though there are almost no full fingered gloves with palm padding any more, these larger diameter type grips are great.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have Racers on my ride and my wife has Chunkys on her ride. With gloves on, I cannot tell the difference... I wear "large" sized Mens gloves. My wife wears "medium" sized Womens gloves...


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

I like both types of ESI grips but I simply match them with my shifters. The chunky version works perfectly on newer X.0 shifters and the racer's edge gives me a nice transition on my retro hardtail with SRAM/Sachs shifters.
Even though the chunky is a little thicker the material has a great feal to it. They feel soft initially but won't let you loose control once you go faster. Other grips have a "bottomless" feel (Extralite for example) which is fine for slower riding and pure comfort but nothing for trails.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

2 chunkies here and love them. been on for over a year each.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

I prefer the Racer's Edge. Chunky's fatigued my hands, they were just too squishy. Size Large gloves.


----------



## cabworks (Jan 23, 2008)

+1 on Racer's Edge..


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

New pork rinds went on tonight. Perfect!



TigWorld said:


> I really liked the chunky's but have now switched to the Titec pork rinds which I find are more comfortable. Was initially worried about durability but they have help up fine and are showing almost no signs of wear with a good 1000km on them.
> 
> If you use gloves with padding in the palm then I think these silicon / foam type grips would feel too big. Seeing as though there are almost no full fingered gloves with palm padding any more, these larger diameter type grips are great.


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

COLINx86 said:


> There is only a 2mm difference in diameter, I don't think it will mater which one you get.
> 
> I can't tell a difference in comfort between the two, personally.


This is my experience.

I had chunky on my rigid SS, then Racers after they tore, didn't realize a difference.
My second bike has chunky's and swapping between bikes, I still don't feel a difference.
I am a size medium glove, if that matters.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Went with the chunks, i have a big hand though.


----------

